# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehitlerimizin Mezar Yerleri

## ceyda

_ŞEHİDİMİZİN ADI -ŞEHİT OLDUĞU YER -TARİHİ -MEZARI__İstanbul Beyazıt Bölge Başkanı iken şehit edilen Erhan Cengiz.Gebze,Darıca mezarlığı.__AHMET YÜCELKAYA BEŞİKTAŞ 19 Mayıs 1974 BEŞİKTAŞ ARNAVUTKÖY MEZ.__ALİ RIZA ALTINOK GAZİOSMANPAŞA 23 Haziran 1976 BEBEK-AŞİYAN MEZARLIĞI__ALİ TEZDOĞAN EYÜP 26 Mart 1975 EYÜPSULTAN MEZARLIĞI__ALPER TUNGA UYTUN BEYKOZ 12 Nisan 1975 ÇENGELKÖY MEZARLIĞI__AYHAN YAZICI ZEYTİNBURNU 10 Ocak 1976 Z.BURNU-MERKEZEFENDİ__BAŞARAN KAMBUR EYÜP 12 Ağustos 1975 EYÜPSULTANMEZARLIĞI__EKREM YILMAZ ZEYTİNBURNU 30 Temmuz 1973 SİLİVRİKAPI / KOZLUK MEZARLIĞI__FAHRETTİN YAVUZ ZEYTİNBURNU 2 Ağustos 1975 ZEYTİNBURNU MEZARLIĞI__FAHRİYE ALTINOK GAZİOSMANPAŞA 23 Haziran 1976 BEBEK-AŞİYAN MEZARLIĞI__HASAN DİKKAŞ GAZİOSMANPAŞA 28 Aralık 1974 EYÜPSULTAN MEZARLIĞI__HASAN LEVENT PAMUKÇU BAKIRKÖY 27 Aralık 1975 BAKIRKÖY MEZARLIĞI__HASAN YÜKLER BAKIRKÖY 14 Ocak 1975 TOPKAPI MEZARLIĞI__HAYATİ DAĞARSLAN GÜLTEPE 25 Ocak 1974 SARIYER-REŞİTPAŞA MEZARLIĞI__HİKMET AY BAKIRKÖY 18 Kasım 1973 GÜNGÖREN MEZARLIĞI__HÜSNÜ ÖZALTINDERE BAYRAMPAŞA 9 Kasım 1975 G.O.P KARADENİZ MEZARLIĞI__HÜSNÜ TEPE KASIMPAŞA 2 Ekim 1974 KASIMPAŞA-KULAKSIZ__İBRAHİM ÇALIK ZEYTİNBURNU 24 Eylül 1975 KOZLU MEZARLIĞI__İRFAN ÖĞÜTÇÜ FİKİRTEPE 11 Mart 1973 KARACAAHMET MEZARLIĞI__İSMAİL ASLAN ZEYTİNBURNU 14 Kasım 1975 SİLİVRİ MEZARLIĞI__İSMAİL GÜZEL KÜÇÜKÇEKMECE 16 Ocak 1974 KÜÇÜKÇEKMECE MEZARLIĞI__İSMAİL TIĞLI GAZİOSMANPAŞA 20 Kasım 1971 GOP HABİPLER MEZARLIĞI__LOKMAN KADAKAL YENİBOSNA 12 Ağustos 1975 YENİBOSNA MEZARLIĞI__MEHMET ALUŞ EYÜP 31 Temmuz 1975 EYÜPSULTAN MEZARLIĞI__MUAMMER YILDIRIM EYÜP 11 Ocak 197 TOPKAPI MEZARLIĞI__MUHAMMET BAŞ GÜLTEPE 4 Eylül 1974 GÜLTEPE-SANAYİ MAH.__MUSTAFA DEMİR ÜSKÜDAR 23 Haziran 1976 ÇENGELKÖY MEZARLIĞI__MUSTAFA HAŞATLI GÖZTEPE 3 Ekim 1974 TOPKAPI-MERKEZEFENDİ MEZ.__NİLGÜN ALTINOK GAZİOSMANPAŞA 24 Haziran 1976 AŞİYAN MEZARLIĞI__ORHAN KADİR ÖĞÜTÇÜ KADIKÖY 15 Mayıs 1976 KARACAAHMET MEZARLIĞI__RECEP HAŞATLI GÖZTEPE 3 Ekim 1974 TOPKAPI-MEKEZEFENDİ__SEDAT ŞEN FATİH 6 Ağustos 1975 ZİNCİRLİKUYU MEZARLIĞI__SEYFULLAH EKŞİOĞLU KADIKÖY 15 Haziran 1974 KARACAAHMET MEZARLIĞI__SÜLEYMAN ÖZMEN ANKARA 22 Mart 1966 EYÜPSULTAN MEZARLIĞI__TURGUT ÇELME GÜNGÖREN 7 Temmuz 1976 ORTAKÖY MEZARLIĞI__TURGUT DENİZ GÜNGÖREN 7 Temmuz 1976 ORTAKÖY MEZARLIĞI__MEHMET FENER BAĞCILAR 4 Temmuz 1980 BAĞCILAR MEZARLIĞI__MUSTAFA YILDIRIM BAĞCILAR ? BAĞCILAR MEZARLIĞI__SİNAN GÜVEN KÜÇÜKÇEKMECE 03.May.78 KANARYA MEZARLIĞ__ICEMALETTİN PALA OKMEYDANI 25.Ağu.77 ZİNCİRLİKUYU MEZARLIĞI__SÜLEYMAN ARSLAN FATİH 09.Haz.78 FATİH MEZARLIĞI__ÖZCAN AYTEKİN KÜÇÜKÇEKMECE 16.Tem.78 KÜÇÜKÇEKMECE MEZARLIĞI__FİKRET EFE KARTAL 30.Nis.79 KARTAL MEZARLIĞI__HASAN YÜKLER BAKIRKÖY 16.Oca.79 TOPKAPI MEZARLIĞI__AYHAN GÜNGÜR ZEYTİNBURNU 16.May.79 KÜÇÜKBAKKALKÖY MEZARLIĞI__MEHMET ÖZTÜRK GOP / RAMİ 12.Haz.79 KOZLU MEZARLIĞI__BEKİR ŞENDİLMEN ZEYTİNBURNU 30.Haz.79 KOZLU MEZARLIĞI__ZİYA AĞIRBAŞ GÜLTEPE 12.Eyl.78 SANAYİ MAH. MEZARLIĞI__ENVER AKSIN GOP / PAZARİÇİ 16.Eyl.79 EYÜP / KARTALTEPE MEZARLIĞI__NECATİ ÇAKICI GÜLTEPE 19.Eyl.78 GÜLTEPE-SANAYİ MAH.__HALİS ÖZTÜRK GOP / 500 EVLER 10.Ağu.79 500 EVLER MEZARLIĞI__EMİN AKYÜZ BAKIRKÖY 29.Eyl.79 BAKIRKÖY MEZARLIĞI__CELAL DEMİR ŞİŞLİ 11.Eki.79 FERİKÖY MEZARLIĞI__İRFAN GÜVERCİN CEVİZLİ 27.Eki.78 CEVİZLİ MEZARLIĞI__NUMAN İNCE FATİH 29.Ara.78 FATİH MEZARLIĞI__İLYAS EMİROĞLU KÜÇÜKKÖY 30.Ara.78 KÜÇÜKKÖY MEZARLIĞI__VELİCAN ODUNCU GAZİANTEP 01.Tem.88 YENİBOSNA MEZARLIĞI__MUSTAFA BİLGİ CAĞALOĞLU 20.Eyl.69 EYÜPSULTAN MEZARLIĞI__KADİR TOP GÜLTEPE 15.Ara.78 GÜLTEPE-SANAYİ MAH.__ORHAN BÖLÜKBAŞI ALİBEYKÖY 07.Nis.80 ALİBEYKÖY MEZARLIĞI__ZAKİR ALKAN FATİH 06.Haz 1978 EDİRNEKAPI__MUSTAFA EROL ZEYTİNBURNU 01.Mar.77__OSMAN ZEKİ KAPTAN KOCASİNAN / SİYAVUŞPAŞA 20.Ağu.80__Ülkücü Şehidlerimizden Bazılarının Kabirlerinin Yeri__ŞEHİDİMİZİN ADI ŞEHİT OLDUĞU YER TARİHİ MEZARI__RUHİ KILIÇKIRAN Ankara Site Yurdu 4 Ocak 1968 Osmaniye__ALİ BÜLENT ORKAN Ankara Mrz. Kapalı Cezaevi 13 Ağustos 1982 Ankara Karşıyaka Asri Mezarlığı__CENGİZ BAKTEMUR Elazığ Kapalı Cezaevi 13 Ağustos 1982 Malatyanın Doğanşehir__CEVDET KARAKAŞ Elazığ Kapalı Cezaevi 4 Haziran 1981 Elazığ garipler mezarlığı__FİKRİ ARIKAN Ankara Mrz. Kapalı Cezaevi 27 Mart 1982 Ankara Karşıyaka Mezarlığı__HALİL ESENDAĞ İzmir Buca Cezaevi 5 Haziran 1983 Ankara Karşıyaka Mezarlığı__SELÇUK DURACIK İzmir Buca Cezaevi 5 Haziran 1980 Ankara Karşıyaka Mezarlığı__MUSTAFA PEHLİVANOĞLU Ankara Mrz. Kapalı Cezaevi 7 Ekim 1980 Ankara Karşıyaka Mezarlığı__YUSUF İMAMOĞLU İst. Üni. Ede.Fak. Bahçesi 8 Haziran 1970 Bursa Emir sultan mezarlığına__SÜLEYMAN ÖZMEN Ankara Yüksek Öğr. Okulu Bah. 21 Mart 1970 EyüpSultan__DURSUN ÖNKUZU Ank. Erkek Tekn. Yük. Öğr. Okulu 23 Kasım 1970 Tokat Zile__ABİDE ŞAHSİYETLERİN MEZARLARI__ADI SOYADI MEZARININ BULUNDUĞU YER__ZİYA GÖKALP SULTANAHMED/ Türk Ocağı bahçesi__HÜSEYİN NİHAL ATSIZ KARACAAHMET__NECİP FAZIL KISAKÜREK EYÜP SULTAN MEZARLIĞI__SEYYİD AHMED ARVASİ EDİRNEKAPI ŞEHİTLİĞİ__HİLMİ OFLAZ EYÜP SULTAN MEZARLIĞI__MARAŞAL FEVZİ ÇAKMAK EYÜP SULTAN MEZARLIĞI__AHMET KABAKLI EYÜP SULTAN MEZARLIĞI__MEHMED AKİF ERSOY EDİRNEKAPI ŞEHİTLİĞİ__II. ABDÜLHAMİDHAN SULTANAHMED/ Türk Ocağı bahçesi__ÖMER SEYFEDDİN ZİNCİRLİKUYU MEZARLIĞI__SAMİHA AYVERDİ TOPKAPI MERKEZEFENDİ MEZARLIĞI__PEYAMİ SAFA EDİRNEKAPI ŞEHİTLİĞİ__MUZAFFER TÜRKEŞ ANKARA KARŞIYAKA MEZARLIĞI__DÜNDAR TAŞER ANKARA KARŞIYAKA MEZARLIĞI__İSMAİL GASPIRALI BAHÇESARAY / KIRIM__ENVER PAŞA ABİDEY-İ HÜRRİYET MEYDANI__GALİP ERDEM CEBECİ ASRİ MEZARLIĞI__OSMAN Y.SERDENGEÇTİ CEBECİ ASRİ MEZARLIĞI__YAHYA KEMAL BEYATLI AŞİYAN MEZARLIĞI__NİHAD SAMİ BANARLI RUMELİHİSARI__İstanbul-Erenköy Ülkü Ocağı Başkanı Şehit Abdülaziz KARABAĞ(Kars-Arpaçay)(Bombalı saldırı 1992 yılında)__Gebze-Bayramoğlu mezarlığı__İstanbul -Erenköy Ülkü Ocaklarının 1993 yılında bombalanması sonrası şehit düşen Kayhan Hakan IŞIK(Iğdır)__Karacaahmet Mezarlığı_
_
Kartal İlçe Başkanı Nihat UYGUN (Elazığ)sabah namazına giderken Cihat isimli 1 çoçuk babası ( silahlı saldırı 1997 ) şehit edildi.
KARTAL-Soğanlık mezarlığı

Esenler MHP İlçe yöneticisi Atışalanında bulunan fotoğrafçı dükkanını sabah açarken silahlı saldırı sonucu Şehit edildi Satılmış CAN(1998)

Zeytinburnu Ülkü Ocaklarının iftar vakti basılarak otomatik silahlarla taranması sonrası 15 yaşındayken Şehit edildi.Şükrü SANCAK(2000)
Edirne Süloğlu İlçe Mezarlığı

İstanbul da 12 Eylül Sonrası şehit edilen Ülküdaşlarımızdan şimdilik aklıma gelenler.İnşallah tamamını buraya ilerleyen zamanlarda eklerim.
Bu satırları yazarken aklıma Suat Başaran ın Ülkücünün Ölümü yazısı geldi.
12 Eylül sonrası kahpe pusularda aslında ne kadar çok şehit verdiğimizi farkettim.Demek ki savaş hiç bitmemiş ......._

----------

